# How do I keep bookmarks when converting from PDF to mobi?



## walterbe (Oct 13, 2011)

I just got a kindle 3 and wanted to put PDFs on the device, but the font on the 7" screen was to small. Did some reading and found calibre and converted them over to .mobi files, but it didn't keep the bookmarks from the PDFs.  Is there a way that I can keep the bookmarks when converting the files.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Almost definitely not. 

The bookmarks are stored in the .mbp files which are on your Kindle along with the book itself (the pdf, mobi or azw file). They are not stored in the book itself.

Even if you could pursuade the Kindle to use the .mbp file from the pdf with the mobi/azw version of the book, the location numbers would undoubtedly be different so the bookmarks would be in the wrong places.

I can only suggest you open the pdf, find the bookmark(s) you want, make a note of an unusual word or phrase near the bookmark, then go to the mobi/azw version, search for that phrase and re-add the bookmark.


----------

